# Making photos with the same person in different poses???



## MyaLover

Just curious if someone could explain their secret on taking shots with one person, in different poses in different positions in the frame, all in one photo.  Does that make sense?  For example, suppose I wanted to take a photo of myself sitting on a chair, then in the background, there I am again, say looking out a window, and there I am again over in the corner reading a book.  How do I set up my camera for a shot like that (exposure, focus, etc..) and how do I put it all together?


----------



## Ajay

Try this tutorial for the putting it all together part.





 
As for the rest - I've never gotten great quality shots when I've tried this.  I used the widest angle lens that I owned, exposed for the light in whatever room I was photographing in, and focused around f/16 just sort of in the middle of the room.  You'll probably have to play around a bit to get the right settings for optimum focus.


----------



## Yahoozy

ive gotten a couple really great quality shots like this (IMO =P)
generally what you want to do is lock your exposure for all the shots so the exposure is the same in every one, then you can either use a small aperture to get everything in focus or just adjust your focus for each shot
heres a couple that i took a while back
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










oh, by the by, the technique is called Multiple Exposures
at least thats what ive called it for like 6 months


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Ok, this looks like allot of fun. Once I get some free time, I'm so doing this.


----------



## Village Idiot

Multiple exposures is where you get more than one exposure on a slide of film.

That's more like a composite image.


----------



## EOS_JD

i don't believe you can do multiple exposures with a digital camera.

the only way is as suggested. Multiple images shot and composited together in something like Ps. My Avatar was done that way.


----------



## EricBrian

I prefer them actually where the subject is interacting with self. Here my cousin is pouring himself a glass of coke:






This one isn't very good, though, as you can see there are 'odd' things going on around the two figures in addition to being somewhat soft.


----------



## Village Idiot

EOS_JD said:


> i don't believe you can do multiple exposures with a digital camera.


 
I believe some one mentioned that Pentax cameras have the ability to do this.


----------



## JerryPH

The D200's do as well.  I still call it more of a compositional photo than multiple exposure.


----------



## Yahoozy

alright then lets call it Composite Images hahah


----------



## JimmyO

Im doing this stuff alot, but mainly for sequence shots of people jumping bikes and skateboarding tricks.


----------



## Smilemon

Can't you do this with the Bulb function on your Film camera? How do you set the exposure correctly?


----------



## Rogan

this was my first attempt.


----------



## RubyMagic

Thats very nice, Rogan.


----------



## Jim H

One of the new (well - not really new anymore) is the Auto-align Layers. Especially if shooting from a tripod, it is an excellent tool to stack a group of images and paint the details from the underlining images into the final version. Works great for group shots where you have blinkers and smileless subjects without having to copy/paste/feather from one image to another.


----------



## Dulouz

The way I've done it in the past is by using a tripod an my camera's self-timer. Take multiple photos of yourself in different places within the frame. Like they said above, make sure your exposure is the same in each shot. Bring all the photos into Photoshop and make an image where all of your exposures are on different layers. Then erase the layers to let the layers underneath show through.


----------



## asfixiate

Cool shots everyone.  This is pretty cool stuff.


----------



## elemental

Village Idiot said:


> I believe some one mentioned that Pentax cameras have the ability to do this.



Really? I would love to be able to do this in-body on my K100D (whenever it may return to me). I have never heard of this ability, but if it exists I will be very happy.


----------



## andrew99

Dulouz said:


> The way I've done it in the past is by using a tripod an my camera's self-timer. Take multiple photos of yourself in different places within the frame. Like they said above, make sure your exposure is the same in each shot. Bring all the photos into Photoshop and make an image where all of your exposures are on different layers. Then erase the layers to let the layers underneath show through.



Yep, that's exactly what I do, or else use the wireless camera remote.

Here is one of my early attempts (with a little twist) which I have posted here before:






And also check out the Clones group on flickr!   http://www.flickr.com/groups/home_grown_clones/


----------



## AndrewG

Smilemon said:


> Can't you do this with the Bulb function on your Film camera? How do you set the exposure correctly?


 
My Nikon F3HP has a multiple exposure lever which disengages the film wind on when the wind on lever is rotated but still cocks the shutter. This enables several exposures to be made on the same frame. With the camera on a tripod and using the self timer you have a reasonable amount of time to get in shot before the shutter trips!


----------



## lockwood81

I used Photomerge Group Shot, in PS Elements 6....it seemed to work well.


----------



## Senor Hound

The answer you seek, is identical quadruplets...


----------



## chrisburke

i just use photoshop... take one picture of the area, no people in it .. then take another in one position (don't move your tripod) and just take as many pictures as you want... then open them all in photoshop... cut out the person in each one, and past them into the image of the background... use the blur tool to clean up any messes around the edges.. heres one i did at christmas


----------



## chrisburke

andrew99 said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I do, or else use the wireless camera remote.
> 
> Here is one of my early attempts (with a little twist) which I have posted here before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also check out the Clones group on flickr!   http://www.flickr.com/groups/home_grown_clones/



i'm digging this one


----------



## chrisburke

sorry for the triple post.. guess this thread is that hot...totally jacked your idea today andrew





but at the same time, i came up with this idea.... the vampire!!!


----------



## andrew99

chrisburke said:


> sorry for the triple post.. guess this thread is that hot...totally jacked your idea today andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time, i came up with this idea.... the vampire!!!


Haha, no problem, nice job!   Actually on the second one, you should photoshop in just the floating camera in the mirror to complete the vampire effect!


----------



## PhotoDonkey

andrew99 said:


> Haha, no problem, nice job!   Actually on the second one, you should photoshop in just the floating camera in the mirror to complete the vampire effect!



On the second one it looks like you're just shooting into a doorway.


----------



## Shutter_Bug

This is very cool! Great photos everybody! :thumbup:



andrew99 said:


> Actually on the second one, you should photoshop in just the floating camera in the mirror to complete the vampire effect!


I agree!



PhotoDonkey said:


> On the second one it looks like you're just shooting into a doorway.


LOL. Yeah, it does.


----------

